# Hello from Darlington!



## Craig_8 (Feb 6, 2006)

Have joined recently as I'm giving serious thought to getting a TT. In truth I've wanted one for about five years but it's not until now that I've been in a position to take the plunge.

But as I'm far being an expert with cars you can fully expect me to annoy the regulars by asking inane questions such as 'where does the engine go?'. Well, you get the idea!

Cheers, Craig


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

Welcome to the forum Craig  best place to ask questions is right here on forum, or use the search button to get your answers


----------



## Craig_8 (Feb 6, 2006)

Cheers mate.

I've got plenty of questions but worried about annoying people by demonstrating my lack of knowledge!

I've actually seen a TT on Autotrader which I'm interested in. Only problem so far (before I've even seen it!) is that it's got the silver 18" seven-spoke alloys but I'd prefer the titaniums, ideally 19" ones. But are titaniums rare? Should I be patient, will there be another a TT along with said wheels if I bide my time?


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

Craig_8 said:


> Cheers mate.
> 
> I've got plenty of questions but worried about annoying people by demonstrating my lack of knowledge!
> 
> I've actually seen a TT on Autotrader which I'm interested in. Only problem so far (before I've even seen it!) is that it's got the silver 18" seven-spoke alloys but I'd prefer the titaniums, ideally 19" ones. But are titaniums rare? Should I be patient, will there be another a TT along with said wheels if I bide my time?


You could be waiting a while.
Are you looking for a paricular model? colour? there are a few for sale on here, in the for sale section.
Oh, by the way, welcome.
Steve


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Welcome I am not far from you in Hartlepool when you get your TT have a drive along to our monthly TTOC meet the next one will be the second Wednesday in Jan at the OK Diner on A19 just outside Hartlepool www.ttoc.co.uk


----------



## Craig_8 (Feb 6, 2006)

stevecollier said:


> You could be waiting a while.
> Are you looking for a paricular model? colour? there are a few for sale on here, in the for sale section.
> Oh, by the way, welcome.
> Steve


Thanks for the reply Steve.

Ideally I want a white TFSI S Line. As said, I prefer the titanium wheels, but could I be waiting a while? If so I'd be happy to buy an S Line without those wheels, mabe I could get them another time.

Mind, I also like those 5-spoke alloys (seen them described as S5 H/S SPLIT 5 SPOKE ALLOYS).

Will have a look now in the for sale section on here.


----------



## Craig_8 (Feb 6, 2006)

YELLOW_TT said:


> Welcome I am not far from you in Hartlepool when you get your TT have a drive along to our monthly TTOC meet the next one will be the second Wednesday in Jan at the OK Diner on A19 just outside Hartlepool http://www.ttoc.co.uk


Nice one, cheers. Hopefully I'll get a TT soon and will be able to pop along.

Never been to that place but have driven past a few times and always thought it looks a bit odd - looks like it belongs in America!


----------



## hy3na (Sep 16, 2010)

welcome to the forums craig


----------



## T3RBO (Dec 9, 2003)

Welcome to the forum


----------



## Craig_8 (Feb 6, 2006)

Thanks for the welcome people.

Latest retarted question: can anyone point me in the direction of an idiot's guide to TTs?

I came to this forum last week knowing that I wanted a Mk II white TT. But now that I'm here I've been exposed to a whole new world - there must be about 12,000 different types of TTs and my head's battered! Obviously I want the best i can afford, but it seems there's so many different types.

From what I can gather I *think* there is:
2.0tfsi TTC 
TTS
TT RS
S Line
TDi 2.0 Quattro

And then there's all the different sorts of wheels too...Jesus!


----------



## Craig_8 (Feb 6, 2006)

Bit gutted nobody's been able to reply to my last message. I know I'm an irritating newbie, but any advice on would be appreciated. I want to buy the best one I can afford but there's so many to choose from.

I'm looking for a brief summary on the pros and cons on the various TTs. There are plenty of reviews out there (on websites likes Parkers) but I'd rather speak to TT owners who should know better than anyone what's what.


----------



## wallstreet (Oct 19, 2009)

Welcome, first what's your budget.

Secondly, don't buy a car just for it's alloys!! That's silly!! Spend an extra X amount on replica alloys that you want. Keep the orig & put winter tyres on them. Adds to safety.

Simply decide on Diesel or petrol.

Then decide on fwd or quattro.

Then 2.0 or 3.2

Manual or DSG

Slowly you will get closer to your car. Test drive different engines. Don't go for the car due to alloys.


----------



## wallstreet (Oct 19, 2009)

I love the 3.2 sound & DSG is the most amazing seamless gear change. The car opens up & growls in Sports mode. There are well
Priced 2006-2007 models.


----------



## Craig_8 (Feb 6, 2006)

Thanks very much for the help wallstreet, it is appreciated by this struggling but keen to learn newbie.

My budget is 20k to 25k, Obviously I'd prefer to spend closer to 20, but if I see something that I like then I can go up to 25.

You're right about the alloys, I can always sort them out another time. I like the various criteria you've mentioned, it's helped me make a start. Others that I'm factoring in are that I want a coupe and, ideally, white in colour.

3.2 or 2.0 - there must be a massive difference between the two, surely? I'm assumign 3.2 are amazing, the 2.0 considerably less so.

But here's my latest 'daft question', you say "then decide on fwd or quattro," but I thought quattro was 4wd? Cue vigorous shakes of the head all round no doubt!


----------



## SAJ77 (Nov 16, 2008)

MKII model guide 

viewtopic.php?f=43&t=131444

If I was getting a TT for 20k ish I would get a TTS...something like this one (but find one with lower miles)

http://www.autotrader.co.uk/classified/ ... ?logcode=p

Saj

PS FWD means Front wheel drive...


----------



## wallstreet (Oct 19, 2009)

http://www.autozine.org/html/Audi/TT.html To understand WHY Quattro and Why TTS. As it has more power.

Then look here Sourced from PARKERS so fairly accurate:

208HP
2.0 T FSI Petrol 0-60 Top Speed BHP 
2.0T FSI Black Edition 2d 5.9 s 152 mph 208 bhp (more info) 
2.0T FSI Black Edition 2d S Tronic 5.8 s 152 mph 208 bhp (more info) 
2.0T FSI Quattro Black Edition 2d S Tronic 5.4 s 150 mph 208 bhp (more info)

268HP
2.0T FSI Quattro TTS Black Edition 2d 5.2 s 155 mph 268 bhp (more info) 
2.0T FSI Quattro TTS Black Edition 2d S Tronic 5.0 s 155 mph 268 bhp (more info)

197HP
2.0T FSI 2d 6.4 s 149 mph 197 bhp (more info) 
2.0T FSI S Line Special Ed 2d 6.4 s 149 mph 197 bhp (more info) 
2.0T FSI 2d S Tronic 6.2 s 149 mph 197 bhp (more info) 
2.0T FSI S Line Special Ed 2d S Tronic 6.2 s 149 mph 197 bhp (more info) 
2.0T FSI S Line 2d 6.4 s 149 mph 197 bhp (more info) 
2.0T FSI S Line 2d S Tronic 6.2 s 149 mph 197 bhp (more info) 
2.0T FSI Quattro S Line Special Ed 2d S Tronic 6.0 s 148 mph 197 bhp (more info)

208HP 
2.0T FSI Sport (2011) 2d 5.9 s 152 mph 208 bhp (more info) 
2.0T FSI Sport (2011) 2d S Tronic 5.8 s 152 mph 208 bhp (more info) 
2.0T FSI S Line (2011) 2d 5.9 s 152 mph 208 bhp (more info) 
2.0T FSI S Line (2011) 2d S Tronic 5.8 s 152 mph 208 bhp (more info)

197HP
2.0T FSI Quattro 2d S Tronic 6.0 s 148 mph 197 bhp (more info) 
2.0T FSI Quattro S Line 2d S Tronic 6.0 s 148 mph 197 bhp (more info)

208HP
2.0T FSI Quattro Sport (2011) 2d S Tronic 5.4 s 150 mph 208 bhp (more info) 
2.0T FSI Quattro S Line (2011) 2d S Tronic 5.4 s 150 mph 208 bhp (more info)

270HP
2.0T FSI TTS 2d 5.2 s 155 mph 268 bhp (more info) 
2.0T FSI TTS 2d S Tronic 5.0 s 155 mph 268 bhp (more info) 
2.0T FSI Quattro TTS (2011) 2d 5.2 s 155 mph 268 bhp (more info) 
2.0T FSI Quattro TTS (2011) 2d S Tronic 5.0 s 155 mph 268 bhp (more info)

250HP S LINE
3.2 V6 Petrol 0-60 Top Speed BHP 
3.2 V6 Quattro S Line Special Ed 2d 5.7 s 155 mph 246 bhp (more info) 
3.2 V6 Quattro S Line Special Ed 2d S Tronic 5.5 s 155 mph 246 bhp (more info) 
3.2 V6 quattro 2d 5.7 s 155 mph 246 bhp (more info) 
3.2 V6 quattro 2d S Tronic 5.5 s 155 mph 246 bhp (more info) 
3.2 V6 Quattro S Line 2d 5.7 s 155 mph 246 bhp (more info) 
3.2 V6 Quattro S Line 2d S Tronic 5.5 s 155 mph 246 bhp (more info)

Diesel 167hp
2.0 Tdi Diesel 0-60 Top Speed BHP 
2.0 TDI Quattro Black Edition 2d 7.3 s 140 mph 167 bhp (more info) 
2.0 TDI Quattro 2d 7.3 s 140 mph 167 bhp (more info) 
2.0 TDI Quattro Sport (2011) 2d 7.3 s 140 mph 167 bhp (more info) 
2.0 TDI Quattro S Line 2d 7.3 s 140 mph 167 bhp (more info) 
2.0 TDI Quattro S Line (2011) 2d 7.3 s 140 mph 167 bhp (more info) 
2.0 TDI Quattro S Line Special Ed 2d 7.3 s 140 mph 167 bhp (more info)


----------



## Craig_8 (Feb 6, 2006)

SAJ77 said:


> MKII model guide
> 
> viewtopic.php?f=43&t=131444
> 
> ...


Cheers SAJ. And I feel like a right idiot for thinking FWD meant four-wheel drive!

Just out of interest, why would you choose a TTS over, say, an S-Line? What's the TTS got that others haven't?


----------



## Craig_8 (Feb 6, 2006)

wallstreet said:


> http://www.autozine.org/html/Audi/TT.html To understand WHY Quattro and Why TTS. As it has more power.
> 
> Then look here Sourced from PARKERS so fairly accurate:


Jesus, I counted 39 different TTs there. No wonder I'm confused by which one to choose! Thanks for your time there wallstreet, top man.

Suppose what I want to avoid is buying a TT, then hear from one someone who says "oh, you went for model X, why didn't you get X?" I want to get one that everyone says, "wow"!

Further to one of your earlier posts, I plan to go dip my toe into the water and go on a test drive this week.


----------



## SAJ77 (Nov 16, 2008)

Craig_8 said:


> SAJ77 said:
> 
> 
> > MKII model guide
> ...


The S Line models refer to a 'trim/spec level' - the TTS is a model in itself......

The TTS is the only MKII TT I would buy. The TTRS is better but if I was going to spend that kind of money - it wouldn't be on one :wink:


----------



## wallstreet (Oct 19, 2009)

Craig_8 said:


> wallstreet said:
> 
> 
> > http://www.autozine.org/html/Audi/TT.html To understand WHY Quattro and Why TTS. As it has more power.
> ...


Enjoy testing it buddy!! Or shall I say the variants.

Also decide on What Power you want from the List of Slines. Then decide on colours and eventually you will be in love with the one. DONT LISTEN to anyone once you bought it. That is grab some facts, learn more. Then buy. Watch out on taxes and emissions if that is something you worry about. The road taxes, its on Parkers I think.


----------



## Craig_8 (Feb 6, 2006)

Would anyone say that £24,000 is a fair price for a 2009 S Line? 13,000 miles on the clock.

I've been to see it today so it's very much under consideration. Only disappointments are that it doesn't have cruise control or the Bose sound sytem. I think it's all pretty standard apart from the wheels.

http://www.autotrader.co.uk/classified/ ... ?logcode=p


----------



## wallstreet (Oct 19, 2009)

Great tt congrats on buying it!!!


----------

